
Show HN: Finally a simple task manager for console - jaddood
https://github.com/FOSS-the-world/splan-sh
======
gjvc
see also [https://taskwarrior.org/](https://taskwarrior.org/)

~~~
jaddood
Taskwarrior is a powerful task manager, but it's in most cases excessively
complicated while the features are not used. This one is simple enough for
ordinary use.

